# Daughter of the Blood by Anne Bishop



## rune (Jul 3, 2004)

This is the first book in the Black Jewels series. 

This first book introduces the reader to the main characters and to the young girl who is 'Witch'. Though the central character is a young girl there is a definate adult theme in the plot. 
The story focuses on a world were witches hold the power and men are used for pleasure and breeding. This society is long lived and their magical strengths are reflected by the colour of the jewel they acquire in their teens. The darker the jewel the stronger their magical ability. 
The history behind how the society began and how the jewels are incorporated into their lives is quite interesting and it was nice to see Bishop introduce this detail intermingled with the main story and not dumped in great batches that would have slowed the pace. 

There is a dark sensual element that runs through the plot, which would probably be unsuitable for YA's but for myself I didn't find it distracting or disturbing. The characters are really interesting, and I found Lucivar and Daemon (two half brothers) enthralling, their antics were real page turners. 

The author doesn’t shy away from tragedy, which meant there were some raw scenes. And some unpleasant aspects of humour nature is touched upon. In the end I fell in love with the characters and was drawn into their world completely.


----------



## Hypes (Jul 3, 2004)

Sounds a bit romance-cheesy though.


----------



## rune (Jul 4, 2004)

Hypes said:
			
		

> Sounds a bit romance-cheesy though.


Far from it, more like dark lust without the graphic detail


----------



## Hypes (Jul 4, 2004)

The whole lust thing.

Is it adult themed?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks for the review, Rune - I'll have it up on the main site once I finished renovating it all.


----------



## rune (Jul 5, 2004)

Hypes said:
			
		

> The whole lust thing.
> 
> Is it adult themed?


There is no graphical sex scenes in the book, but it does touch on lust and sexual attraction between characters.
In some ways I found this quite appealing, not that graphic sex scenes bother me (not if their well written).


----------



## rune (Jul 5, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> Thanks for the review, Rune - I'll have it up on the main site once I finished renovating it all.


Thanks    I'll post others up when I can


----------

